#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Απόδοση τίτλου διπλωματούχου μηχανικού στην Αγγλική

## Pappos

Παρακολουθώ σε μερικά βιογραφικά στο LinkedId ότι μερικοί απόφοιτοι χρησιμοποιούν εσκεμμένα λάθος τίτλο.

Απόφοιτος ΑΠΘ δηλώνει τίτλο: 
Aristoteleion Panepistimion Thessalonikis
M.Eng, Civil Engineering
2004 – 2010

*ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ Μ.Eng. ΤΙΤΛΟ !!!
Γιατί αν έρθεις π.χ. Γερμανία και δηλώσεις M.Eng. τίτλο και πούμε φέρε τα χαρτιά σου θα φας πόρτα ********* !!!
*
Το σωστό είναι όπως δηλώνει άλλος χρήστης:

Aristotle University of Thessaloniki
Diploma in Civil Engineering, Field of Hydraulics and Environmental Engineering

Δηλαδή δηλώνει τον σωστό τίτλο και που έκανε εμβάθυνση

*Βλέπετε ότι μερικοί θέλουν να πάρουν το χαρτάκι νύχτα, αλλά αυτό δεν...
Απλό Δίπλωμα έχει ο Έλληνας μηχανικός και δεν έχει ούτε M.Eng.  ούτε M.Sc. !!!*

----------

